# 01 TT225 VS 09 CIVIC SI sedan



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

did a rolling at 30mph and he was faster

but at a launch I just took off on him, thanks to haldex.

Pretty dissapointed with the performance of the TT, the cars weigh almost the same, but i supposably have more torque and horsepower.


I have a APR 91 stage 1 tune and TIP. i was expecting to be able to pull faster. 
now im doubting the chip even works.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

civic si is an easy 400lbs lighter.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

sounds like u got issues. do you have any codes? whats you boost look like?


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

civic is 2945 lbs/tt is 3190lbs i believe? Im about to take more stuff out, already took out the spare. I have no codes, only codes are found on my vag-com are some instrument cluster and alarm codes.

Im all stock, except apr TIP, 91 stage 1 tune, TFSI coils and plugs gapped to .4

Idk if my APR tune is doing anything... my manual says when you release the set button on the corresponding tune( 2 blinks of CEL), turn the keys off, wait 10 secs, then turn keys back to on position and watch you CEL blink to acknowledge your in the tune. 

my cel does not blink when i turn the keys back on

regardless I feel i should have beat him both ways


----------



## Subverter (Apr 17, 2012)

jedge1.8t said:


> Im all stock, except apr TIP, 91 stage 1 tune, TFSI coils and plugs gapped to .4


Plugs should be gapped to .028 and a degree colder than oem


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

his car is 8 years newer so your playing catchup so you need more performance items then a tip and a tune. i would do cat back 3" and a short ram intake with a fmic and forge DV and a stage 2+ tune. also dont for get the heavy led weight on your rear bumper. :facepalm: also keep your ac off including defrost and your raido/lights off. remove rear seat then see how it goes :thumbup:


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

I know, im too lazy to order new plugs because im building a stroker, but i dont think that would show a significant drop in power.

anyways, i just looked into apr and i guess if your EPC and CEL doesnt flash when you restart your ignition after selecting a program then you never put the car into a program. 

for months i was driving with no tune... lol. 

problem is my cruise control doesnt work and i cant get the lights to flash on start up after selecting tune.


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

In definition putting intercoolers and exhaust and all that stuff just to beat a civic doesnt seem worth it.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

taverncustoms said:


> your raido/lights off


:sly:

If your chip isn't working, that's why you lost.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

jedge1.8t said:


> In definition putting intercoolers and exhaust and all that stuff just to beat a civic doesnt seem worth it.


LOL i dont think you will need all that for a civic but if you really want to see what that ko4 can do..... gotta let it breath


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

20v master said:


> :sly:
> 
> If your chip isn't working, that's why you lost.


lol he might have a killer sound system. the alternator robs HP too


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

I dont think my chip works, ever since i got it i been able to activate the features code delete and others but it wont flash to acknowledge the program i selected. 

plus I lost my cruise control function ever since i got it.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

taverncustoms said:


> lol he might have a killer sound system. the alternator robs HP too


So he should probably delete the alternator then, right? :screwy: He didn't lose the race because his lights or radio were on. 



jedge1.8t said:


> I dont think my chip works, ever since i got it i been able to activate the features code delete and others but it wont flash to acknowledge the program i selected.
> 
> plus I lost my cruise control function ever since i got it.


Sounds like you need a trip to the APR dealer.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Specs on the civic HP 197 torque 139 and rpm go up to 7800 curb weight is 2954


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow this is a sad sad day for TT drivers across the country.

You should have no problem beating a 200hp/140 ft/lbs torque Civic- I don't care if it's a 2015 model.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Wow this is a sad sad day for TT drivers across the country.
> 
> You should have no problem beating a 200hp/140 ft/lbs torque Civic- I don't care if it's a 2015 model.


This


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Sell your TT and but a Prius.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Wow this is a sad sad day for TT drivers across the country.
> 
> You should have no problem beating a 200hp/140 ft/lbs torque Civic- I don't care if it's a 2015 model.


So true. And get a boost gauge. :banghead:


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Put time into improving the driver before putting any more money on the car. From a 30mph roll you should have toasted him. Figure out where in the rpm range your boost is and use it.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

20v master said:


> So he should probably delete the alternator then, right? :screwy: He didn't lose the race because his lights or radio were on.
> QUOTE]
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

DougLoBue said:


> Wow this is a sad sad day for TT drivers across the country.
> 
> You should have no problem beating a 200hp/140 ft/lbs torque Civic- I don't care if it's a 2015 model.


i agree that hond should have been toast, sounds like you have engine issues or driver issues.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

^ 9 out of 10 times, it's the broken loose nut behind the wheel. Fix that nut and you can take all the fart cans you want with an AWD turbo machine.


----------



## Subverter (Apr 17, 2012)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> ^ 9 out of 10 times, it's the broken loose nut behind the wheel. Fix that nut and you can take all the fart cans you want with an AWD turbo machine.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

jedge1.8t said:


> I dont think my chip works...


If you can't tell whether or not your chip is working, then it definitely isn't working. There is a very significant difference between a stock 225 and a chipped 225.


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

I will just race him again.

At the light i burned him pretty bad and he just gave up almost instantly. the roll though i was suprised he pulled on me. it was 2 quick runs.

As for my chip i guess it does work, its makes the car alot more zippy but i thought for sure i would pull on him. sounds like APR just gave me better throttle response for $500 :facepalm:

anyhoo, i will switch to .28 plugs because my idle has been ****ty lately.
my BTDC timing jumps and knock sensor volts jump all over the place during idle. occasional misfire.

Im about done though with my top half of my stroker though, we will see what a turbo 2.1L 9k revving TT quattro does to a civic sometime in the future.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

jedge1.8t said:


> As for my chip i guess it does work.


You guess? Again, buy a boost gauge or a VAG COM. Then you'll KNOW if the chip is working. And why are you building a head? For a stock turbo on a 2.1, rev'ing to 9K won't help you.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

jedge1.8t said:


> At the light i burned him pretty bad



I like my car, I don't street race it. If it ends up in a police auction, let me know, I could use some spare parts.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

racing from a roll is stupid, our cars are best from a stop anyway. I ran completely stock about a week after i bought it at 14.2 with a 2.0 60' @ englishtown TRACK maybe you need some practice ?



even if he did beat you . . . its still a Civic


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

jason bouchard said:


> racing from a roll is stupid, our cars are best from a stop anyway.


Wouldn't a rolling start mean that the turbo is already spooling (if driven correctly) and that would give you an advantage over a standing start where there is no load on the turbo? I am genuinely asking this because that is what I always thought, not trying to be a dick, like in my last post.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

mbaron said:


> Wouldn't a rolling start mean that the turbo is already spooling (if driven correctly) and that would give you an advantage over a standing start where there is no load on the turbo? I am genuinely asking this because that is what I always thought, not trying to be a dick, like in my last post.


It's not spooled until you're making target boost. It gets there a lot quicker if the rpms are at 3K when you go WOT than if you're at idle though.


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

plugs and vag-log are my plans today.

im building a 2.1 stroker with a BT, running E85

right now I got the top half of the engine, mounts, E85 steel fuel lines and fuel pump.

working on the bottom half of the engine then selecting my turbo. pretty sure it will be gtx 3071r


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

:banghead: this post is just extremely sad, a bone stock tt shouldnt lose to that civic :screwy:


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

and the fact that your building a 2.1l stroker, and dont know if your chip is working is pretty disturbing just my oppinion :what:


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> :banghead: this post is just extremely sad, a bone stock tt shouldnt lose to that civic :screwy:


Agreed, the 225 TT QC is hands down a better performing car than said Civic in all categories expect weight. Even with it being heavier it should still just make that Honda look really silly in all types of races. 

A flash alone on a 225 would make it a no contest imho. check for boost leaks etc.


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

Did a log run today, with the brake lights on. 

3rd gear - 2380mbar actual @ 3920rpms
4th gear - 1950mbar actual @ 3920rpms

no faults or anything either. just "could be better" idle and a coolant temp going to the next notch occasionally are my only seen problems.

the chip is definitly working. i was just doubting it because a civic pulled on me.
I like the vtec motors, there very good engines, but a N/A shouldnt win a TC 4banger in my mind.


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

So I am spiking 20 psi and drifting down like the chip should
i guess vtec kicked in yo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vn1ELTvnqrA


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

The Civic didn't beat the TT...the driver "in" the Civic smoked the driver of the TT. Even in a rolling start (assuming the driver of the tt isn't experienced) theres no way he should have pulled on you. 

With just an APR tune, intake, and exhaust on my car, I smoked a stock 300ZX twin turbo in a rolling start from 30 mph. A civic cant hang with a 300zx so it certainly shouldn't be able to pull away from your TT.

P.S. some one needs to delete that vid:laugh:


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

jedge1.8t said:


> So I am spiking 20 psi and drifting down like the chip should
> i guess vtec kicked in yo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vn1ELTvnqrA


 tf... that was pretty sad something is wrong with your car/chip


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Well.....how many stickers did the Civic have???


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

obvious troll is obvious


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

dude your car is jacked up or something man :laugh: Get it fixed your making all of us look bad :banghead:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

um are you sandbagging my 180q would have beet that civic you should have been toping out your gear by the end of that viedo 140+mph


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

EvilVento2.oT said:


> obvious troll is obvious



You got me...


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

maybe you need to relearn your Trottlebody but if that vid is real you have some problems


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

That's not my video. That's how it looked though.


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

you've got something seriously wrong with your TT.

Take it to a dyno and see what its putting down. I used to own a VTEC Civic EX, its had no torque and the extra 100+ hp in my APR 91 tune its no comparison. I'm not even taking into account launch with all for wheels vs. just FWD.


----------



## quattro411 (Feb 2, 2007)

if your cruise control isn't working you might have a bad brake light switch, easy and cheap fix. Might solve your program switching problem???


----------



## M this 2! (Feb 8, 2012)

check for boost leaks as the car is old. i had tons over time as most if not all your vacuum lines under and around the intake mani are old.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

jedge1.8t said:


> So I am spiking 20 psi and drifting down


Theres the problem!!! Youre only boosting 20lbs:laugh:


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

i realized were all judging the tt, but none of us asked the question of.... was the si stock? :sly:


----------



## Subverter (Apr 17, 2012)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> i realized were all judging the tt, but none of us asked the question of.... was the si stock? :sly:


touché


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

If you're only SPIKING to 20psi then you have a leak. You should be at 20psi at 3k rpms and stay there and gently lower as you reach your max rpms. No spiking. As was said above, check for boost leaks around your intake mani. Also make sure you arent overboosting or doing anything to put you in limp mode before you get to 4th gear

:facepalm:


----------

